# Toxic duck call.



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Looking to sell this toxic double reed arcrilic duck call. 45 buck.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Tooele. But can meet somewhere in between if that helps.


----------

